# Villager is crafting Golden Casket (CLOSED)



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

Lopez is making a golden casket! Opening my gates in a moment! Only letting 2 people in at a time cause I'm a weirdo who gets anxiety over having too many people over lmao 

Just comment you're interested in coming over and I'll send you the code. Please just take the recipe and be on your way so I can help as many people as quickly as possible


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 10, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd be interested!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 10, 2020)

Please can I come x


----------



## queertactics (Apr 10, 2020)

i'd like to come (and tip) if that's okay!


----------



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> Interested!



Sent you the code!



drahcir` said:


> I'd be interested!





Haileykitten said:


> Please can I come x



You two are next in line  Will send code once island is clear


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks so much x


----------



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

queertactics said:


> i'd like to come (and tip) if that's okay!



Sure! Will let you know once the island is clear


----------



## deadsire (Apr 10, 2020)

Please meee been looking for this forever. Hope I get in.


----------



## queertactics (Apr 10, 2020)

i feel like this could get overwhelming really fast - are you aware of this resource? https://turnip.exchange/host 
it can set up a queue for you and you can limit the number of people allowed in at a time! just thought i'd share


----------



## McSquiggles (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still accepting people!


----------



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

Codes have been sent to hailey and drahcir.



deadsire said:


> Please meee been looking for this forever. Hope I get in.



Of course! I'll send code once island is free.



queertactics said:


> i feel like this could get overwhelming really fast - are you aware of this resource? https://turnip.exchange/host
> it can set up a queue for you and you can limit the number of people allowed in at a time! just thought i'd share



Thanks so much! That's an amazing resource. Would you like the recipe too ?



McSquiggles said:


> I'd like to come if you're still accepting people!



Sure thing! Will send once the island is available


----------



## queertactics (Apr 10, 2020)

Sesshy said:


> Codes have been sent to hailey and drahcir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes please


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit when you have a space available


----------



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

Code sent to deadsire and queertactics


McSquiggles said:


> I'd like to come if you're still accepting people!





Pyoopi said:


> I'd like to visit when you have a space available



You guys are next


----------



## infamant (Apr 10, 2020)

Interested


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 10, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

Code sent to McSquiggles and Pyoopi

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



infamant said:


> Interested





mxthmxn said:


> Interested!



You two are next in line


----------



## kalinn (Apr 10, 2020)

May I be added to the queue please?


----------



## Sesshy (Apr 10, 2020)

Not accepting any more people, sorry! I have to go to a friend's island.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Sent code to infamant, kalinn and mxthmxn


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh shoot, I'm late T_T That's ok! Haha


----------

